# 1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size



## sworley (Nov 19, 2020)

I recently acquired this bike out of a central Iowa barn. The seller had 5 bikes (4 Schwinns and one CWC) that he got from his uncle but I was only interested in this one.

I was glad I inquired for more pictures as the original ad had one photo and was taken from a perspective that by about the 3rd bike, you couldn't tell what was back there. I just had to know what else he had as it appeared all were men's cantilever frames. When I got the texts of the individual bikes in daylight I was elated that one of those cantilevers was a King Size. I told him I'd come that night and buy at least one.

Thankfully he was willing to sell bikes separately and I also picked up a '57 Hornet from him for $125 each. I didn't make a dime on the Hornet when I resold it but felt bad only buying one bike off of him as I think he wanted to sell the five as a lot. The others were an uninteresting Typhoon, a heavyweight skiptooth Schwinn repainted and missing all the cool bits and the CWC. 

The pic below is from after I washed the barn grime off. I already have new tires and a correct rear reflector coming for it. The plan is to go through it this winter and add it to my collection.

Luckily this looks to be in decent, straight condition and should be easy to get back into good shape. Has the correct CT forged crank, extra welds and original parts sans seat. The Sturmey Archer S3C must've been added later as it appears to have a 79 date stamp. I wish it had the Bendix red band still but at least they re-used the S7 rim and thick gauge spokes...


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow! what a find. Call me if you ever get tired of it.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 20, 2020)

Sweet...don't see those very often.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2020)

Cool ride!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 21, 2020)

Beauty ride! 
So King Size is a taller frame with a taller head tube? Is that only on a Heavy Duti? Or various models? I was not aware of those.
It seems (and I am just learning) there are quite a few models of Schwinn from the 50's through the 60's that are very similar. All based off the cantilever frame? Just accessories and trim changes?
A Corvette, is a Typhoon, is a Hornet, is a Cruiser, is a Heavy Duti??? The frames look near identical. Sorry if its a dumb question as I am merely trying to learn Schwinn better. 
My Schwinn knowledge stops at Sting Ray, Suburban & Paramount of which were in my family & friends circle back in the day.

Is there a link to all, or many of the Schwinn models through these Chicago Schwinn years?? TIA


----------



## sworley (Nov 21, 2020)

@Maxacceleration no problem! Yes, the King Size 20” frames were only offered 1962 through 1965 and only on the American and Heavy Duti models. All the other cantilever models you mentioned were the 18” standard frame size. The also offered 18” frame size Americans and Heavy Dutis in ‘62-‘65, too. Confused yet?!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> Beauty ride!
> So King Size is a taller frame with a taller head tube? Is that only on a Heavy Duti? Or various models? I was not aware of those.
> It seems (and I am just learning) there are quite a few models of Schwinn from the 50's through the 60's that are very similar. All based off the cantilever frame? Just accessories and trim changes?
> A Corvette, is a Typhoon, is a Hornet, is a Cruiser, is a Heavy Duti??? The frames look near identical. Sorry if its a dumb question as I am merely trying to learn Schwinn better.
> ...




Use this link for the Schwinn catalog scans. https://waterfordbikes.com/schwinn-catalog-scans/


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks sworley, you are clearing it up, thanks.
And then are the middleweight and heavyweight Schwinns with only tires width differences? Or is there more?
I gotta ask the questions to clear out my fog! lol
Anyway, your Heavy Duti is bad ass. I love the 3 speed coaster. My Corvette is 3 spd freewheel, which for me puts too many cables on the bike having caliper brakes.


----------



## sworley (Nov 21, 2020)

You bet! Middleweights used the 26x1 3/4 (S7) wheels and heavyweights used 26x2.125 (S2) wheels. There were some other differences over the years but that’s about the biggest one. Many models were offered as both over the years and the transition to middleweights began around 1956, 1957 for many Schwinn models.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2020)

sworley said:


> You bet! Middleweights used the 26x1 3/4 (S7) wheels and heavyweights used 26x2.125 (S2) wheels. There were some other differences over the years but that’s about the biggest one. Many models were offered as both over the years and the transition to middleweights began around 1956, 1957 for many Schwinn models.




Don't forget to mention the frames were different between the middleweights and Balloon models. The rear stays and forks were wider on the balloon models


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you sworley and GTs. Very helpful.
I am hoping 2.125's fit in my Corvette...

Now back to your Heavy Duti sworley !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 22, 2020)

Black beauty , very nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## sworley (Nov 23, 2020)

A little progress. The replacement rear reflector came and so did the new tires. I went with the Sunlite cst241 tires as they’re big and tough looking. 

I also cleaned up the front wheel and removed an old bike license sticker on the rear fender that took forever to remove!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Nov 23, 2020)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## sworley (Nov 23, 2020)

I appreciate it @BOB LOBLAW but I think @Rusty Klunker, then @KingSized HD has dibs, haha! But I would like to keep it at this time. I love your username, though!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2020)

Great looking bike. It's cleaning up nicely. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 24, 2020)

sworley said:


> I appreciate it @BOB LOBLAW but I think @Rusty Klunker, then @KingSized HD has dibs, haha! But I would like to keep it at this time. I love your username, though!




Thanks, I appreciate that. Its looking good!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice bike, good find. I especially want to say "Thank You" for sharing your story on the find.  Behind all the finds are some cool stories but most folks don't share the details for whatever reason.  However you provided enough info as if we were there too. It's cool to hear the details- how you found it, pics, strategy to score what you wanted, price you paid, and how you went about it.  Your story prompted some good info on the bike. I learned some good stuff reading others comments. Again Thanks for sharing your story on the find; it's a nice wheela.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 28, 2020)

sworley said:


> A little progress. The replacement rear reflector came and so did the new tires. I went with the Sunlite cst241 tires as they’re big and tough looking.
> 
> I also cleaned up the front wheel and removed an old bike license sticker on the rear fender that took forever to remove!
> 
> ...



Man, this KING SIZE looks really nice. Only thing I would have done is put on some wide white walls. They would Jazz it up a little more. Welcome to theCABE and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 28, 2020)

I almost never have sellers regret since I don't sell unless I'm sure and not very many even then.  But here is one I sold that I've always regretted.  I had a KS American so thought I could let it go, my mistake.   Anyway here is what it looks like with whitewalls if you want to see one.  I think the original tires were Tractor tires.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 28, 2020)

never saw one of these before !!  nice bike !!


----------



## sworley (Nov 29, 2020)

Yeah, I did some fat whitewalls on my King Size American before I sold it. Thought the whitewalls looked great with the chrome fenders, rack and all (last pic). But on this painted fenders working-class bike, ww would look out of place, I'd think.

Made some pretty good progress today. Disassembled the bike and have the rusty parts in Evaporust, the greasy parts in gasoline (I don't have a parts cleaner), and washed and waxed the frame, fork and fenders. Nice seeing the 55 year old gal shine up again!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 29, 2020)

sworley said:


> Yeah, I did some fat whitewalls on my King Size American before I sold it. Thought the whitewalls looked great with the chrome fenders, rack and all (last pic). But on this painted fenders working-class bike, ww would look out of place, I'd think.
> 
> Made some pretty good progress today. Disassembled the bike and have the rusty parts in Evaporust, the greasy parts in gasoline (I don't have a parts cleaner), and washed and waxed the frame, fork and fenders. Nice seeing the 55 year old gal shine up again!
> View attachment 1309208
> ...



Hey Sworly, looking good. I was certainly right about the white walls. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## sworley (Dec 3, 2020)

It's coming together. Straightened the chainguard, cleaned up the frame and hardware, robbed some shiner bits off the other HD.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 3, 2020)

sworley said:


> It's coming together. Straightened the chainguard, cleaned up the frame and hardware, robbed some shiner bits off the other HD.
> 
> View attachment 1311189
> 
> View attachment 1311190



So you have 2 of these bikes? If so ,would you part with the other one? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## sworley (Dec 4, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So you have 2 of these bikes? If so ,would you part with the other one? Thanks. Razin.



I do. I appreciate it but for now one will be a stock cruiser and the other will be the subject of a klunker build since I parted it out a year or two ago and some of the KS specifc stuff (like the rear fender) is gone. 

I'll let the fine people of the CABE know if that changes, though. I already have some trepidation given how ridiculously expensive even remotely cool vintage BMX parts are getting!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 4, 2020)

sworley said:


> I do. I appreciate it but for now one will be a stock cruiser and the other will be the subject of a klunker build since I parted it out a year or two ago and some of the KS specifc stuff (like the rear fender) is gone.
> 
> I'll let the fine people of the CABE know if that changes, though. I already have some trepidation given how ridiculously expensive even remotely cool vintage BMX parts are getting!



Okay. Good luck with the build. Post some pix of the klunker build when you can. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> Yeah, I did some fat whitewalls on my King Size American before I sold it. Thought the whitewalls looked great with the chrome fenders, rack and all (last pic). But on this painted fenders working-class bike, ww would look out of place, I'd think.
> 
> Made some pretty good progress today. Disassembled the bike and have the rusty parts in Evaporust, the greasy parts in gasoline (I don't have a parts cleaner), and washed and waxed the frame, fork and fenders. Nice seeing the 55 year old gal shine up again!



In '65 the KSHD actually came with whitewall tractor tires, which makes no sense on a bike that was designed for commercial use, but to me it looks good. Note the catalog didn't show the KS frame in picture, but all 1965 KSHDs were the KS frame, as it was listed 1914-R.


----------



## sworley (Dec 17, 2020)

Good to know! Weird!


----------



## irideiam (Dec 17, 2020)

Ya, here's one of my '65s in red with WW.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> Good to know! Weird!



So hows the bike coming along? Any updates?


----------



## sworley (Dec 17, 2020)

Not really much lately. The new tire rubs in the rear so that's a bummer. Not sure how to fix that aside from getting a different tire. I have a very dirty chain to clean for it and I'm not motivated to do so. Once that is done I'll likely take it to my shop to have the 3-speed hub refreshed, new cable, adjusted.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> Not really much lately. The new tire rubs in the rear so that's a bummer. Not sure how to fix that aside from getting a different tire. I have a very dirty chain to clean for it and I'm not motivated to do so. Once that is done I'll likely take it to my shop to have the 3-speed hub Prefreshed, new cable, adjusted.
> 
> View attachment 1321592



Is the tire rubbing on the fender or on the chain stays? Also check to see if the tire is properly seat on the rim cause that would make a difference. Good luck. Great looking bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> I do. I appreciate it but for now one will be a stock cruiser and the other will be the subject of a klunker build since I parted it out a year or two ago and some of the KS specifc stuff (like the rear fender) is gone.
> 
> I'll let the fine people of the CABE know if that changes, though. I already have some trepidation given how ridiculously expensive even remotely cool vintage BMX parts are getting!



I have a nice SAKAE bmx stem that I would part with if it helps you out at all. Please let me know. Thanks and Happy Holodays. Razin.


----------



## bloo (Dec 17, 2020)

I agree to razinhellcustomz to check the seating of the beads, it is not easy on Schwinn straight sided rims to get tires fully seated and centered. What hits? The fenders?

If you have diamond tread (which tends to be square profile) you might be able to switch to 2.0 Small Bricks and still run an oversize tire.

I am running the 2.0 Small bricks on my 61 Speedster, and I love them. The fenders didn't clear, but mine are Wald fenders, and are skimpier than Schwinn fenders. Also the brackets bolt rather than rivet, reducing clearance. I took them off, but I am sure I could have got them to work with a little massage, and your genuine fenders will have more room than I do.
.


----------



## sworley (Dec 17, 2020)

The tire is rubbing the fender at many points. There is a position in the dropouts where it does not rub as bad but the likelyhood of that being where the chain tension is correct is slim. I'll try checking the bead but I'm thinking that's pretty futile at this point given how it's uniformly rubbing.

It's tempting to just hog out the fender brace mounting holes for a little adjustability. Kinda frustrating to spend $55 on tires just to have this happen. I used to take this stuff in stride when I was younger then you add up all you spent and it's just suckers like me keeping the bike industry afloat with $75 here and $100 there... I think 2021 is the year I really reel this crap in and cut back my bike spending.

Thanks for the stem offer, @razinhellcustomz but I believe my buddy is fabbing up a Cook Bros slant/double clamp replica for me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> The tire is rubbing the fender at many points. There is a position in the dropouts where it does not rub as bad but the likelyhood of that being where the chain tension is correct is slim. I'll try checking the bead but I'm thinking that's pretty futile at this point given how it's uniformly rubbing.
> 
> It's tempting to just hog out the fender brace mounting holes for a little adjustability. Kinda frustrating to spend $55 on tires just to have this happen. I used to take this stuff in stride when I was younger then you add up all you spent and it's just suckers like me keeping the bike industry afloat with $75 here and $100 there... I think 2021 is the year I really reel this crap in and cut back my bike spending.
> 
> Thanks for the stem offer, @razinhellcustomz but I believe my buddy is fabbing up a Cook Bros slant/double clamp replica for me.



Okay, but at what cost? I could make you a really sweet deal on this stem if interested. Thanks. Razin. P.s. this ones the real deal.


----------



## bloo (Dec 17, 2020)

You might check and see if your chain is worn out. What rear hub do you have and how many teeth?

My Speedster is 2 speed kickback, 18 teeth, and has the same chainring you have. With a new chain, depending where you cut it, the axle can be either almost out the front of the dropout, or almost all the way back. Anything else requires a half link. I seriously doubt the factory screwed with half links much if any.

It turns out the axle should be way forward. Apparently Schwinn intended it like that. There was a thread recently about a Corvette, derailleur equipped, and it turns out that the axle winds up way forward like that, and on a derailleur bike you don't have to slide to tension the chain. Since then I have been paying attention to Schwinn middleweights when people post their serial numbers. On 1-2-3 speeds the old marks made by the axle washer are always way forward. There could be exceptions, but so far its been 100% since I have been watching.

You might just need a new chain and possibly one less link.

EDIT: 67 Panther from another CABE thread:





.


----------



## sworley (Dec 17, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Okay, but at what cost? I could make you a really sweet deal on this stem if interested. Thanks. Razin. P.s. this ones the real deal.



I appreciate it but my application is 22.2, not the 21.1 standard, too. So this will fit the bill just right. Thanks though!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2020)

sworley said:


> I appreciate it but my application is 22.2, not the 21.1 standard, too. So this will fit the bill just right. Thanks though!



Okay fine. Your dime.


----------



## sworley (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the motivation guys. Got the tire a little more balanced which helped. I had a slightly cleaner chain off a parts bike and got it squeezed on. It’s all a tight fit with that wheel position but I think it’ll be workable.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 18, 2020)

sworley said:


> Thanks for the motivation guys. Got the tire a little more balanced which helped. I had a slightly cleaner chain off a parts bike and got it squeezed on. It’s all a tight fit with that wheel position but I think it’ll be workable.
> 
> View attachment 1321937



So have you rode the bike now that it's sorted out? Really nice looking bike. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## sworley (Dec 18, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So have you rode the bike now that it's sorted out? Really nice looking bike. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



Thanks, no the next step is to take it downtown and have the bike shop clean/service the hub and hook up the 3 speed junk.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 18, 2020)

sworley said:


> Thanks, no the next step is to take it downtown and have the bike shop clean/service the hub and hook up the 3 speed junk.



Just out of curiosity, what does your bike shop charge an hour? I might start up a small shop my self and trying to figure out a fair hourly rate. Good luck with your service. Happy Hollidays. Razin.


----------



## sworley (Dec 18, 2020)

Not sure. Their fees are per operation. For example - hub repack $25, base overhaul $75, etc...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 18, 2020)

sworley said:


> Not sure. Their fees are per operation. For example - hub repack $25, base overhaul $75, etc...



Yeah, that's kind of the way I charge too is by the job. Thanks again. Razin.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 18, 2020)

bloo said:


> You might check and see if your chain is worn out. What rear hub do you have and how many teeth?
> 
> My Speedster is 2 speed kickback, 18 teeth, and has the same chainring you have. With a new chain, depending where you cut it, the axle can be either almost out the front of the dropout, or almost all the way back. Anything else requires a half link. I seriously doubt the factory screwed with half links much if any.
> 
> ...



That is actually the right answer!


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2020)

The shop did a magnificent job dialing in the 3 speed hub and installing a new shifter, cable and housing. It rides really nicely but the 3 speed needs to be shifted gently and patiently.

I was hoping I'd have the ability to install one of those big double baskets for quick grocery and beer runs but the 3 speed hardware on the rear axle kind of prevents that. Bummer. Would entertain trading out this rear wheel for a Bendix red band coaster equivalent! 

I will give it one last detailing clean up job, try to seat the front tire better and it should be wrapped up!


----------



## sworley (Dec 22, 2020)

I must say, I never would've thought I'd like this 3 speed hub but it's great! Can't stop riding this thing! 

First is low enough to get this heavy bike rolling, even spiritedly, and from there second is a nice change of pace. Third is like a downhill with a tailwind kinda gear on these, I feel. Yep, I think this bike's a keeper. 

Now to see if I can get an axle mount double basket to work with this like @Double straightup has on his cool King Size!


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 31, 2020)

Thought I'd note here what looks like a '65 KSHD on CL in SoCal for KS enthusiasts. 2 spd kickback,newspaper rack, #7000 saddle, HD spokes. They're asking $700 but it's been up for 26 days, so..? https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/upland-1965-schwinn-bicycle/7242433414.html


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 31, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Thought I'd note here what looks like a '65 KSHD on CL in SoCal for KS enthusiasts. 2 spd kickback,newspaper rack, #7000 saddle, HD spokes. They're asking $700 but it's been up for 26 days, so..? https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/upland-1965-schwinn-bicycle/7242433414.html
> 
> View attachment 1329913





Not sure what the "Z" is but a KA serial Number







. A little steep for me.


----------



## sworley (May 15, 2021)

Last piece of the puzzle, finally found a decent correct Schwinn Approved "7000" saddle for this. I was kind of perturbed at how expensive these have become lately, when I was parting out my last KSHD I couldn't give that one away. So it goes...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

sworley said:


> Last piece of the puzzle, finally found a decent correct Schwinn Approved "7000" saddle for this. I was kind of perturbed at how expensive these have become lately, when I was parting out my last KSHD I couldn't give that one away. So it goes...
> 
> View attachment 1412241
> 
> ...



Did you buy that seat on the bay last week? It got to rich for my blood for now.


----------



## sworley (May 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you buy that seat on the bay last week? It got to rich for my blood for now.



Yeah but at $83 it was cheaper than most.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

sworley said:


> Last piece of the puzzle, finally found a decent correct Schwinn Approved "7000" saddle for this. I was kind of perturbed at how expensive these have become lately, when I was parting out my last KSHD I couldn't give that one away. So it goes...
> 
> View attachment 1412241
> 
> ...



That being a 3 speed is awesome really different animal. That being said you should see if you could find a tandem owner who wants to swap for their red band. That 3 speed would be helpful with making one of those beasts more manageable.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

Can you have a standard red band drilled for larger spokes?


----------



## sworley (May 15, 2021)

Yes, they made Bendix red band coaster hubs with HD spokes. Typically used on tandem applications. I wouldn’t mind trading someone for one!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

sworley said:


> Yes, they made Bendix red band coaster hubs with HD spokes. Typically used on tandem applications. I wouldn’t mind trading someone for one!



Yes I know they made them I just wonder if you can convert a regular one . I i would think they don't come up often and are pricy when they do. Post in wanted I could see a tandem lover wanting that upgrade.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

I'm jealous of the seat I need one for mine but other items are higher on the needs list.


----------

